# my first print!



## terri (Jul 20, 2004)

This was printed from the first roll of film I developed (which did not receive full developing time due my mistake) but this negative didn't suffer as badly as some of the ones I've posted here.    :blulsh2:   Printed full bleed on Ilford 118 for about 43 seconds, could have used a little more dodging around the neck area.   

I used a 3.5 magenta filter, and I think I didn't have the filter over quite all the way, due to the spots on the upper left and a little on the lower left.   

Thoughts, critique?


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 20, 2004)

Nice! I'm jealous, I wish my first print looked like that! Well done Terri! keep up the good work


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2004)

Terri, nice print!!! Id have to agree with Zach, my first print didnt look anywhere near that good. Oh there she goes now, were never going to see Terri anymore cos shes going to turn into a  darkroom vampire 

Im really happy for ya :hug:


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 20, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Im really happy for ya :hug:



Ditto!


----------



## oriecat (Jul 20, 2004)

Terri, that is awesome.  Wow.  Great first print.  Yeah, those corners are kinda weird.


----------



## terri (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks, guys!    Did I mention I groped in the dark for about 10 minutes before realizing the enlarger had no lens attached?    :blulsh2:   I couldn't figure out why I wasn't seeing my apertures.    It didn't occur to me anyone would remove a lens and then leave!   

I can totally understand this addiction to the darkroom.   It's everything you all have talked about: magical, invigorating - I could spend all day in there.   I just want to get better!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, you are most certainly done for. There will be no getting YOU out of the dark


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 20, 2004)

HaHa Welcome to the "DARK" side! 

wow that was bad, I'm sorry but someone had to say it!


----------



## terri (Jul 20, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> HaHa Welcome to the "DARK" side!
> 
> wow that was bad, I'm sorry but someone had to say it!


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 20, 2004)

Awesome terri :cheer:  That is a great first print.  Like you said though could use a bit of dodging in the neck.  Maybe a slight amount of burning in on the right arm.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jul 20, 2004)

I have to agree, nice print.


----------



## Soulreaver (Jul 20, 2004)

Great print terri.You too are hooked now   
I just love spending time in the darkroom.

Did u put a margin in the print?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 20, 2004)

Go, Terri, go!!! :cheer:


----------



## terri (Jul 21, 2004)

Soulreaver said:
			
		

> Great print terri.You too are hooked now
> I just love spending time in the darkroom.
> 
> Did u put a margin in the print?



Thank you....  I'm not sure what you mean by "putting a margin" in the print.   If you mean, was there a natural margin left on the paper due to the size of my full bleed, the answer is Yes.   Is this what you're asking?


----------



## Soulreaver (Jul 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Soulreaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep,exactly.the paper I use is 20x25, so there is always a bigger margin on one side than the others.Yours seem to be about equal.what size is that paper?Is it 2:3?
AND I still botch the first margin sometimes


----------



## terri (Jul 22, 2004)

I used just plain old Agfa classic 118,  8x10 paper.       It really is a fabulous paper.   

BTW - I was embarrassed at my darkroom class yesterday, but in a good kind of way.   

My instructor_ loved_ my print, and during the critique segment of class, he went on and on about virtually every aspect of it, from the paper I used (I guess most of the students are using less expensive glossy to learn on; it just happens that I have this paper on hand so I didn't buy anything) to the image itself.   Which, frankly, I didn't think was a particularly kick-ass image, I'm always in and out of that cemetery.   He agreed I needed to dodge some more and he also recommended increasing the filter factor somewhat.   He's from Israel and has a cute sounding accent, and he kept saying, "With this image I can _feel_ the stone, just _feel_ the stone!!"     

I'm sure my classmates hated me by the end.    :blulsh2:


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats yo! 

Oh yeah and TEACHERS PET, TEACHERS PET!


----------



## terri (Jul 22, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Congrats yo!
> 
> Oh yeah and TEACHERS PET, TEACHERS PET!



Shut up!!!!    :x


----------

